# HAS ANYONE USED BONA BRAND OR NANO SHIELD BRAND HARDWOOD FLOOR FINISH



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

Many of you already know that I raise/breed dogs. I live in a bit old bungalow and my floors (whole house southern yellow pine) are now down to bare wood. I must refinish the floors and I need a super tough finish that will hopefully hold up to sandy soil, dog feet sanding off the finish and dog mess in general. I have found the Nano-shield but Rustoleum.

1. Is this still nano shield made by rustoleum? Or is it now Varathane Crystal Clear or is it Valspar? So confusing. Has anyone used the Nano-shield or whatever it is called now? And if so how was it to apply and does it really hold up to wear and tear? http://www.rustoleum.com/CBGProduct.asp?pid=413

2. Has any one used Bona hardwood floor finish? It appears they have a water based Bona, and a modified oil Bona that they claim is a same day application. Can anyone clarify this for me? "http://www.mybonahome.com/lines/floorpoly.html" :http://www.mybonahome.com/lines/floorpoly.html

3. Do you have to use the sealer step for the above products? Does it really make that much difference?

BTW I am not a bit concerned with not interested in specifically earth saving "green applications" (sorry if I offend) and I am open to suggestions of what to use for a finish on my floor. It must be fast drying, easy to apply, long lasting, and hard as hell. So please suggest anything / any product that might be appropriate for me to use.

PS I am going to have to do like 1/2 a room at a time because I have no where to store my giant heavy wood mission furniture! ugh!

Thanks in advance for any suggestions you have .


----------



## Charlie5791 (Feb 21, 2012)

Don't poly those floors. You'll be right where you are now in a year if you have dogs and sand.
If you're going to sand them and refinish, just sand them once and then apply Osmo PolyX Hard Wax Oil. It will allow you to do half a room at a time, spot refinish if necessary without redoing the whole floor, (if the dogs scratch it up like near doors or whatever).

Nothing that I know of will allow you to put furniture back on it the same day. If a hard wax oil floor gets scratched, you rub some into the scratches and buff it (by hand is fine) to refresh. But it's still going to need 24 to 48 hours before use and I'd probably want 2 or 3 days before turning the dogs loose on it if at all possible. The nice thing, like I said, is that you can do part of a room and then do the other part in a few days and if you feather the "edge" a little bit, they'll blend invisibly.

Recoat in 8 to 12 hours. Walkable (in stocking feet) in 12 to 24 hours. Return furniture in 24 to 72 hours. The variation in time is a function of drying time which you'll have with ANY product. The faster you dry this, the sooner you can get on it and use it normally.


----------



## littlebear (Mar 23, 2011)

GOOD LUCK WITH THIS.
I AM IN THE SAME BOAT WITH MY YELLOW PINE FLOORS UP HERE IN MAINE.
I CAN'T FIND ANYTHING THAT WORKS.
THE NEXT TIME I DO MY FLOORS I WILL USE BOILED LINSEED OIL.


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

I found a recipe on ??? that was BLO and turpentine like 4:1 ratio or something- they just poured it on squeeged it around then something about pumice dust.. and rubbing.. then repeat… But I am not all about that - it would take way to long to dry. My dogs would escape to inside the house at some point and roll around in the oil vat on the floor.

Charlie- I am going to look into the polyx it sounds intriguing. But I fear using a wax- because then you are forever stuck with the wax. Did you actually use this stuff on your floors? How long ago and how is it holding up for you?

Patron (David ) here on L/J can verify that my poor floors need saving before they are completely ruined. I llive on the river - so our soil here is sand and gravel and My dogs have big hairy feet….. ho hum.


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

Here's a short video link for that osmo wax. If it is really this easy to apply and if it will be functional than I am definitely interested in this.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Well, Kelly, I sure wish you the best on finishing your floors. That's always a big undertaking and I hope that it goes well for you.

helluvawreck
https://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------

